
Scoutzie (YC S12) Is A More Thoughtful Marketplace For Designers - kirillzubovsky
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/10/scoutzie-is-a-more-curated-thoughtful-marketplace-for-designers/
======
justjimmy
Does the site offer anything else besides bigger Dribbble shots of projects
when looking for a designer? Like links to the actual product/website/iTunes
store of the app made? I find myself having to manually google the apps of the
shots so I can download and try out the app and see how it turned out. Maybe
enforce a mandatory rule to include link to the actual product?

Or are the designers suppose to supply the links when they connect with the
client? If so, why the run around?

And browsing through some of the designers, I learned that a few of them are
no longer taking on freelance work once I visited their own portfolio/personal
site.

Maybe all of the above are addressed when you post a project? I don't have a
real project atm so can't try it out.

Looks promising! I'll definitely try it out for my next app. Need a sexy icon
:)

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Hey. I am the other cofounder. You are right, we should encourage more
designers to link their works with actual applications. There is an option and
some have, but we need to do that with more apps.

Like Jenn said, we'd love to help when you're ready to do an icon. Let us know
and thanks for the comment.

------
peter_l_downs
Another dribbble-esque website also focused on mobile is <http://meer.li/>.
Same idea, but imho a much better execution.

~~~
jenntoda
Quite different from Dribbble, our focus is on connecting customers to
designers for projects, not show and tell among designers. Meer.li seems
closer to Dribbble in that it appears to focus more on connecting mobile
designers to mobile designers too.

------
rhizome
Are designers required to post a dour image of themselves? "Sigh...another job
well done."

The name "Scoutzie" seems much more informal than what they're trying to do
here.

------
sgdesign
Didn't know you guys were YC! You're doing great, I'll have to work hard to
make sure I keep up with Folyo (<http://folyo.me>)

------
mingfu
Kirill and Jenn are absolutely relentless in their pursuit of building
something truly fantastic. Couldn't be happier for them with this launch.

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Hey Ming. Thank you! I hear you guys might be ready for some design work soon.
If you are, you know where to find it :)

------
felixchan
Scoutzie is great! they connected me to the top designers in the world which i
would never have access to. They put a lot of thought into matching us with
the right people. Congrats!

~~~
jenntoda
Thank you! The right designer for the right project is exactly what we strive
towards.

------
cindywu123
Scoutzie is founded by an awesome duo! I've known Kirill from his days in
Seattle and met Jenn a few weeks ago in SF. Congrats you two, keep it up!

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Hi Cindy! Thank you :)

------
holgersindbaek
Nice one Kirill. Looks great. Looking forward to seeing where you can take
this.

Lots of luck

Holger, Co-founder of <http://meer.li>

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Thanks Holger!

~~~
holgersindbaek
Are you based in San Fran btw?

~~~
kirillzubovsky
We are in Mountain View at the moment. Close enough. Are you coming for a
visit?

~~~
holgersindbaek
I'm already in San Fran :-). I could probably come for a visit to Mountain
View. Would love to see how you are doing up there.

------
karamazov
From experience, these guys have fantastic customer service. They'll take care
of you if you work with them.

~~~
jenntoda
Thank you so much! We understand and believe that design is integral to your
product's success so we do everything we can to make sure we deliver the
design you're looking for.

------
codegeek
clickable in case: <http://www.scoutzie.com/>

------
sagar_shah
Awesome service! Kirill is great to work with!

------
vertr
"Zubovsky and Toda insist that Scoutzie is more like a traditional design
agency like FJORD or Happy Cog than its most obvious competitor 99Designs, and
hold that the curation of the community and emphasis on quality versus getting
the cheapest possible option is what sets them apart from the aforementioned."

I don't understand how they can compare Scoutzie to an agency. Do they not
realize that agencies deliver significantly more than just design? An agency
delivers a package through a proven process. Scoutzie just gives you a
relationship to a designer. They are not even remotely the same.

~~~
matthewowen
Indeed! In your dealings with an agency, you might only have one designer
working on your project. But (unless the agency is pretty bad) they should be
getting input on their work from other designers (especially more senior
designers in the firm). And if you really dislike their work, the possibility
should exist that the agency will draft a different designer in.

Connecting users to a single freelancer isn't like being an agency. It is
valuable, for sure - but agencies offer value in a different way.

~~~
vertr
Not to mention copywriting, strategy, account management, project management,
user experience, and development.

